# Honey Mustard Dressing



## michkel

This is super easy.

Combine the following:
1/4 cup plus 1 TBS dijon mustard
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1 tsp kosher salt
1/4 cup olive oil


Whisk until smooth and combined. It's delicious.


----------



## missybee

I love honey mustard, sure will try this one


----------

